# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  IZZY ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΚΟΥΡΕΜΑΤΟΣ-ΞΥΡΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ

## hellenic vanagon

Μετά από αρκετά εντατική χρήση, (υποθέτω για τα μέτρα μιας τέτοιας μηχανής), κουρέματος-ξυρίσματος, τεσσάρων, περίπου, ετών, άρχισε η...διάλυση.

1)Καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς και χωρίς δυνατότητα επισκευής, το φαρδύ ψαλίδι κουρέματος.

2)Στο μικρό ψαλίδι πετάχτηκε το ελατήριο από  την θέση του και μπήκε, ψιλό, συγκρατητικό βιδάκι.

3)Η διάτρητη λεπίδα ξυρίσματος κολλήθηκε με κόλα και με κολλητήρι καλάϊ γιατί διαλύθηκε.

4)Τελείωσαν οι, επαναφορτιζόμενες, μπαταρίες και καταργήθηκαν.
Δουλεύει πλέον με ρεύμα από τροφοδοτικό κινητού NOKIA 6,7 Volt 800 mA και όχι 3 Volt 300 mA, που ήταν το δικό του, και όπως καταλαβαίνετε...ξυρίζει!

5)Αλλάχτηκαν οι επαφές του ρότορα του κινητήρα, γιατί οι δικές του έλειωσαν! 
(Όχι δεν φταίει το πολύ ρεύμα που του δίνω, γιατί αυτό συνέβει πριν την αλλαγή). Δότης, ένα κατεστραμμένο quartz ρολόϊ τοίχου, και έτσι επετεύχθη τέλειος χρονισμός.

6)Λιπάνθηκαν όλα τα εξαρτήματα και τα κουζινέτα του κινητήρα με RED LINE 5W 30, συνθετικό υπερλάδι αυτοκινήτου, (μιλάμε για γκάζια).

Τελικά κούρεμα-ξύρισμα στον μισό χρόνο από πριν!

----------


## xsterg

λιγο σου κρατησε. εγω εχω μια philips που την ειχα παρει εδω και 20 χρονια. δουλευει κανονικα. το μονο της προβλημα ειναι οτι τα ξυραφια δεν κοβουν τοσο καλα οπως πριν και οτι κανει λιγο θορυβο. κατα τα αλλα ειναι απολυτα λειτουργικα. ειναι απο τα πραγματα που εχουν βγαλει τα χρηματα τους και με το παραπανω. να σημειωσω οτι η δικια μου δεν εχει μπαταριες και ειναι μονο με καλωδιο.

----------


## hellenic vanagon

> λιγο σου κρατησε. εγω εχω μια philips που την ειχα παρει εδω και 20 χρονια. δουλευει κανονικα. το μονο της προβλημα ειναι οτι τα ξυραφια δεν κοβουν τοσο καλα οπως πριν και οτι κανει λιγο θορυβο. κατα τα αλλα ειναι απολυτα λειτουργικα. ειναι απο τα πραγματα που εχουν βγαλει τα χρηματα τους και με το παραπανω. να σημειωσω οτι η δικια μου δεν εχει μπαταριες και ειναι μονο με καλωδιο.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Της πλάκας κατασκευή είναι!

Το μόνο παρήγορο πως, μετά την ανακατασκευή, δουλεύει πολύ καλύτερα. Άγνωστο βέβαια πόσο θα κρατήσει.

Όσο για τις μηχανές με μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής, (είχα και εγώ μία BRAUN του '60 ρεύματος πολύ βαριά), το πρόβλημα είναι πως ενώ δεν χαλάνε τα επί μέρους εξαρτήματα, χάνουν τον "αιθέρα" τους, δηλαδή την ικανότητα τους να κόβουν πολύ καλά. Έτσι σιγά-σιγά γίνονται μη χρηστικές και εγκαταλείπονται, γιατί ανταλλακτικά δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## xsterg

ακριβως ετσι ειναι. η δεν βρισκεις ανταλλακτικα η αν βρεις ειναι ασυμφορα λογω κοστους. παντως εγω την δικια μου την ειχα παρει πριν απο 20 χρονια 15000 δρχ. εχει βγαλεις τα χρηματα της στο 1000 πλασιο.

----------

